# More Photos of my poor abused Dogs. :)



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Some of Ronon:




























Joey





































Jack










Rocky


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Casper


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

All their teeth are so white! Nice pics


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice pictures of your pups!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Great photos! I especially liked the one of Joey with his tongue flapping up around his eye - lol!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I love the name Ronon and his color too.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Kat said:


> All their teeth are so white! Nice pics


I guess not too bad for kibble fed dogs.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Georgiapeach said:


> Great photos! I especially liked the one of Joey with his tongue flapping up around his eye - lol!


That one cracked me up! Greyhound people are joking now, the reason they muzzle them while racing is to keep their tongue out of their eyes!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Herzo said:


> I love the name Ronon and his color too.



Had a roommate who was obsessed with Star Gate Atlantis. Her cats where all named after the characters, Tealk, Rodney, Samantha, Elizabeth, etc. I started watching the show and loved Jason Mamoa's character Ronon Dex, so when I adopted Ronon who was named Concho, I changed it to Ronon. But he is normally called my stripey hound!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have never even heard of that show but there was an actor on Young and the Restless with the name Ronon. That's funny about the tongue I thought it was so they wouldn't fight, but will have to admit that I didn't think they were much for fighting.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Poor mistreated doggies. Someone needs to take them away from your right away!!! Seriously .... totally awesome. Yeh you


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous puppers!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Herzo said:


> I have never even heard of that show but there was an actor on Young and the Restless with the name Ronon. That's funny about the tongue I thought it was so they wouldn't fight, but will have to admit that I didn't think they were much for fighting.


They muzzle to keep them from fighting and is also helps with photo finishes if it is close. Greyhounds can get really worked up when chasing prey and combined with their thin skin can rip each other up pretty bad. Ronon is a bully and he likes to run other dogs into the ground. He is more interested in outdoing them than actually catching whatever they are chasing. When I was conditioning one to run at NOTRA, I ended up having to put Ronon up cause he wouldn't stop beating up on Xander. Xander BTW went on to be #1 Greyhound 2012 NOTRA and #4 All Breed! That boy could run and was very competitive! He lives with a family that was closer to the races than I am.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome pictures! But then you have wonderful models.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh I didn't know you helped with dog racing. Sounds like fun actually, I have always thought it would be fun to have a Gray Hound I just wasn't sure they would be a match for me.

There beautiful animals. Just like race horses love them.


----------

